# If you are in the tree business please remember to be careful



## CJH1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Last week there was a local guy in the process of removing some trees from around some electric lines. He was working for one of the bigger local tree services. Apparently he was climbing and somehow came in contact with one of the lines. He was burned over 80% of his body. Sadly, he passed away from the incident. 49 years old and its all over. Didn't know him but just a friendly reminder for all of those who are in trees on a daily basis to be careful. You never know what can happen.


----------

